# What is this jig?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have now watched the Router workshop episode "Desk set" several times. To make the boxes they use a jig to form the corner joints. It is a very simple jig and I would like to possess one at some stage. However, I would like to know the following:

1) What is the correct technical name for this joint? Is it a "finger joint"? I thought it might be a dove-tail but I thought dove-tails are conical.

2) What is the correct name of this jig (I assume it is related to the joint it helps to produce)?

3) The small fence on which the parts are lined up looks like some sort of 1/4 inch plastic. Am I correct? Does the fence move on the jig or does the whole jig move on the table (the latter would seem more stable).

4) Are there any details on making this jig somewhere? I am almost ashamed to ask as it looks a really simple piece of equipment but in my experience the devil is in the details.

I wold have tried the search function but without the correct names it is a waste of time.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The joint is a box joint, but some refer to them as finger joints. These joints have square edges. There are actually 3 jigs in sizes 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2", depending on the size of interlocking "fingers" desired. The jigs are made of HDPE and when mounted to the table do not move. The wood moves across the jig, and it glides like silk because of the HDPE. You can build one of these jigs at home but with the cost of the material why reinvent the wheel? With the special sale going on now at Oak Park you can get all 3 for under $50.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This link takes you to and earlier thread of mine, testing the OakPark jig for the first time.


http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5417-harry-tests-oak-park-jig.html


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> You can build one of these jigs at home but with the cost of the material why reinvent the wheel? With the special sale going on now at Oak Park you can get all 3 for under $50.


Thanks.

By the time it gets here you can double the price. In Cdn$.

My understanding of the functioning of this jig is that the size of the fingers is determined by the distance of the router bit from the fence and the height of the bit. A single jig should then be able to perform for the different sizes as long as the two variables can be changed. The fence size would have to be small enough for the smallest finger of course.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi crquack

It's not a jig it's fixture  it needs to be bolted to the table to keep it true.

I know it's fine point but the spacer fixture is locked in place, you can add a jig to use all 3 of them, that can be adjustable ..

=========



crquack said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By the time it gets here you can double the price. In Cdn$.
> 
> My understanding of the functioning of this jig is that the size of the fingers is determined by the distance of the router bit from the fence and the height of the bit. A single jig should then be able to perform for the different sizes as long as the two variables can be changed. The fence size would have to be small enough for the smallest finger of course.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's on sale at Oak Park Canada right now. I just ordered the Holiday Package Special. It's shipped from Elie Manitoba so you might even get it before Xmas if you order now. Still a great price even in lowly canuck bucks.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, the jig is called a spacer fence by Oak-Park I believe. the jig bolts down onto the router table. The router bit comes up through the jig. each of the jigs has a fence 
either 1/4, 3/8 or 1/2 inch, and the bit used must be the same size as the fence portion of the jig. The height of the bit is set to the thickness of the material being used. 
The term Box joint comes from boxes that were built years ago to ship thigs like cream cheese and butter and such. using the jig is simple. You mount the fence away from the bit by 1/4 , 3/8, or 1/2. You the have three things that are the same, as example
using the 1/4 inch jig it would be bolted to the table allowing a 1/4 space between the fence and bit. the fence is 1/4 thespace is 1/4 and the bit is 1/4. The material is held on end and moved through the bit with a back up block. after the first cut the cut out
finger goes over the fence and the maaterial is again cut for the second finger and so on. The tightness of the joint can be changed by tapping the fence more toward the bit, or further away from it. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If this is the project you are asking about the joint is a rabbet joint. In Europe and Australia they refer to them as a rebate. This joint is easy to form with the Oak Park Box Joint Jig.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

To add to others, you can also use the dovetail bit with them as well. I recently made one of 3/4". I can post a pic of it later this coming weekend if needed.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> It's on sale at Oak Park Canada right now. I just ordered the Holiday Package Special. It's shipped from Elie Manitoba so you might even get it before Xmas if you order now. Still a great price even in lowly canuck bucks.


Outstanding! I did not know there was such a thing as Oak Park Canada. And $50 Cdn is pretty good. Thanks.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

YVW! I got my package on Friday  Been reading the book all weekend. Just warming the shop out so I can get out there and try it!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine arrived today. I really could not have made them this well.
Also, got a 2" length 1/2" straight bit for jointing for $12. Life is good!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad you both got your jigs. I found that I get the best results using a piece of 4 x 4" as a push block. Run it through the jig to get a guide slot that rides the fence. You can then rotate the block and repeat with another fence so one block will work for all 3 jigs.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

FWIW, all of my jigs (and, fixtures) are named "George". ;-)


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I do not generally tend to personalize my tools except my milling machine. That one is, for various reasons, called "Four-finger Wu".


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ralph Barker said:


> FWIW, all of my jigs (and, fixtures) are named "George". ;-)


Oh boy!! I can just see it now.... poor Bj and all his jigs. LOL


----------

